# Resolve for 2013



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2012)

So I was very happy to see the scale hit 260... I don't think my heart and lungs feel the same. Hips (my fiance) has been concerned that I am out of breath while resting. She hasn't been happy with this bulk at all this time around. Too much junk and too many calories over all she says. 

Don't tell her I said this but she may have been right.

I think my training has suffered. I have a tremendous work capacity but its way down as of late.

 My BP is elevated so now I'm on low dose asprin, Hawthorne berry, coQ10, and 10mg cialis. 

I'll be hitting the doc for bloods but I bet my triglycerides are thru the roof... And who knows what else. 

Going to incorporate some sled pulls twice per week. 

And most importantly I need to straighten out the diet. I need to drop my fats, cycle my carbs and clean it up.

This is gonna suck balls.

Once I get approval from Hips that the diet is straight, it'll be a quick run of DNP/ephedrine, then come off and run 100mcg t3 per day. 

I'll be dropping the deca from my cruise and will blast some Tren E and drol which brings me to my next meet in April. 

Took a few months for me to get off track, it'll take a few more to get it back. Guess this is my New Years Resolution.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 22, 2012)

nice pob your already a big fucker just get the diet on and cut up alittle


----------



## Popeye (Dec 22, 2012)

Good shit POB...Sounds like a well thought out plan...GL
No resolution here yet


----------



## Spongy (Dec 22, 2012)

Email meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  woooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 22, 2012)

At least youre man enough (and smart enough) to admit shes right in private...


----------



## DF (Dec 22, 2012)

260! Wow! you big fucking bastard.  Any chance of a pic update on your log?  



PillarofBalance said:


> So I was very happy to see the scale hit 260... I don't think my heart and lungs feel the same. Hips (my fiance) has been concerned that I am out of breath while resting. She hasn't been happy with this bulk at all this time around. Too much junk and too many calories over all she says.
> 
> Don't tell her I said this but she may have been right.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldschool67 (Dec 22, 2012)

i had a discussion with a a fellow lifter from down south, a certain record holder we both know, impressed as hell with his tremendous weight gain i figured i would pm him and mention certain heath issues that may arise due to this.Mostly the ones you have mentioned in this post, he has it under control, thick blood, tri's, elevated b.p. but thanked me anyway because with the rigors of training, and an upcoming event, he said it is very easy to get sidetracked and forget about health.You seem to have that taken care of bro, you are off the chart with your gain, last time i heard you mention, you were 250iddy, keep those pipes clean as possible pob!


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow you're fat and out of shape.   Stop eating pizza tubby dnp is for cheaters and a quick fix. The shits made out of TNT. The boom kind.


----------



## PFM (Dec 22, 2012)

Time to clean it up POB, I am doing the same. I need to get back down to 230 and feel better.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 22, 2012)

Same here.  NO LIKE 265!


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 22, 2012)

You guys are some BIG BOYS!!!!.......My 5'10 196 is scrawny in comparison....Lol! Oh well I'm shooting for 210.....!


----------



## SAD (Dec 23, 2012)

Very smart, my friend.  When I was 295, my wife and family members CONSTANTLY worried about me and voiced their concerns.  I would laugh and say "This is what I have to deal with to excel in my sport."  But the truth is, that's bullshit.  Powerlifters don't have to look like the Michelen Man anymore.  Might I be marginally stronger at 305 than I am at 275?  Yes.  Might I shorten my life significantly to keep that marginal strength gain?   Yes.  Just recently I hit up the doc and my blood pressure was 186/109.  He flipped out on me and prescribed me HTZ (I think that's what it is), which I've been taking since.  I'm down to 279 and feel much better.  My strength has suffered slightly, but I didn't realize how stressful 290+ was on my body until I felt the 270s again.

I would say good luck, but that's not what you need.  You _will_ do this because it's the right thing to do for you, Hips, and your daughter.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 23, 2012)

Health first young man. Without your health you have nothing at all. Guard it with all you are worth my friend. Glad to see you reflecting and growing mentally and psychologically rather than just physically. 

This is a mind sport.... whether you are a PL or a BB this is a mental game and a marathon.... use that wonderful brain the good lord gave you and enjoy your sport, and your health in 2013.

Much respect,
Vette


----------



## Times Roman (Dec 23, 2012)

I thought I was the only one.

I wanted to hit 250 by year end.  Shit, i was 246 by the end of october.  but I have a slightly different problem.  I have arthritas in my lower back, and anytime i am over 230, the pain kicks in.  I can manage it quite nicely up to 240 with alleve.  But over 240 the alleve doesn't help.  So now I'm 242 and somewhat happy.   So much for my "bulking" cycle.  

I picked up two bottles of GW501516 and will begin to cut after the first.  I'll run that for two months, and then start another cycle.  I'd like to get to 240 around 12%, but right now, I'm embarrassed to say, I'm actually closer to 17%.

So much work to do for the new years............


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 23, 2012)

I got to 270 and felt like hell, 240 to 250 is much better on me.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 23, 2012)

AlphaD said:


> You guys are some BIG BOYS!!!!.......My 5'10 196 is scrawny in comparison....Lol! Oh well I'm shooting for 210.....!



Girls call us big boys with big toys!


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 24, 2012)

Stayed at 245 for about six years.... didn't feel so bad as I had a really hard time holding my physique in check. Cut down to 175 and then lean bilked to 200 ..... Took a year to cut and a year to lean bulk. Now I feel pretty good at 200 and plan on putting on about 5 more pounds if possible before beginning a 20 week cut/shred Jan-May.

You just have to find the weight and diet that feels best for you. And for me, that changes from time to time for some reason...

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Hollywood72 (Dec 24, 2012)

I plan on finding a diet that gets rid of my gut and doesn't involve cardio


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 24, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> I plan on finding a diet that gets rid of my gut and doesn't involve cardio



Breakfast: Clen and Anavar
Lunch: Tren
Supper: Test

Just kidding.... sort of.... lol


Do Work!
Vette


----------



## Hollywood72 (Dec 24, 2012)

I like that. It's definitely worth a try. Lol


----------



## getbig9198 (Dec 24, 2012)

for 2013 im giving up ice cream!! its my kryptonite....im also gonna try and get back to mma..havent trained in years and im in horrible shape..i have a feeling im gonna have my ass handed to my for a few months when i get back to it...I CANT WAIT!!!!:tren:


----------



## getgains (Dec 29, 2012)

im thinking about going back up to 300 or 315 this year im at the same weight 275 that i was in grade 10 but im also 4 inches taller now then i was so 6'10
275 im kinda skinny wife says i look like frankenstein right now


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 29, 2012)

getgains said:


> im thinking about going back up to 300 or 315 this year im at the same weight 275 that i was in grade 10 but im also 4 inches taller now then i was so 6'10
> 275 im kinda skinny wife says i look like frankenstein right now



Jesus you're a big son of a bitch!!! Good luck!


----------



## oldschool67 (Dec 29, 2012)

i topped out at 239lbs about 6 years ago, then a torn acl abruptly ended my 250lb quest.I felt pretty comfortable at that weight though.


----------



## getgains (Dec 29, 2012)

its sucks balls bro if i could i get a foot foot and a half lopped off try finding shoe in 18s that look good plus my wife is 5'1


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 29, 2012)

Good on yah bro best of  luck with the changes !


----------



## Cashout (Dec 30, 2012)

Man, you guys at 250, 260, 270+ lbs with high BF, BP, HDL/LDL, triglyceride issues gotta get those resolved. 

Compounding those symptoms with high dosage cycles is going to lead to trouble! Take my word for it. I've seen it first hand.

I lost a good friend of over 20 years a couple of years ago to a stroke and subsequent heart attack and he was in the same condition prior to his episode. 

We all tried to talk to him - 48 years old, 264 at 5'10" and about 20+% body fat - wouldn't listen to any of us - his kids and wife included. 

Arterial blockage lead to his stroke and subsequent cardiac episode. Happened the day before he was set to renew his wedding vows for 25th anniversary. 

He use to joke about it by saying "well, at least I'll die jacked."

He did but at the end he was begging for more time....don't deceive yourselves - being healthy is the goal first and foremost.


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 30, 2012)

getgains said:


> im thinking about going back up to 300 or 315 this year im at the same weight 275 that i was in grade 10 but im also 4 inches taller now then i was so 6'10
> 275 im kinda skinny wife says i look like frankenstein right now



BIG BOY! lol

My wifes dad is an ex Pro Basketball player and he's a 7 footer... huge MFer (hoping some of my genes get mixed with his for this baby on the way lol - lots of big dudes on both sides of the house) huge feet too!


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 30, 2012)

glad you are changing things up, you will be a lot more healthy My fitness goal is to just stop obsessing over it and pretty much cycle to keep my hormones in check as I now know with diet and the correct amount of training and cardio I can keep my body the way I like.


----------



## JOMO (Dec 30, 2012)

My goal this year was to hit 220. Instead I went from 208-198 on a carb cycle diet. Starting from a better base for my next cycle, but 2013 is going to be a good year for me. 220 will happen, I will be a civilian again, go back to school. I can't wait.


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 30, 2012)

JOMO said:


> My goal this year was to hit 220. Instead I went from 208-198 on a carb cycle diet. Starting from a better base for my next cycle, but 2013 is going to be a good year for me. 220 will happen, I will be a civilian again, go back to school. I can't wait.



Congrats bro... keep pushing and you will get there.


----------

